# Reordering images in Lr Mobile



## schretter (Nov 16, 2014)

Is it possible to reorder the images in a iPad collection and sync that order to the desktop?  If you reorder in Lr desktop then the synced images are reordered on the iPad. But it sure would be nice to do that as you edit and/or discuss the  images  using your iPad and have it reflected on the desktop. You can do that for crops, etc...

Stan


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 18, 2014)

No, you can do it on the desktop and sync that custom order to the iPad, but not the other way round.


----------

